# 1968-69 Front brake hose brackets



## carnut76 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have purchased the correct front brake hose brackets for our 69 GTO they have a knockout lock tab that is offset on the rear, the frame has a bolt hole and the hole for the tab right above it, if I try to use the correct brackets they are at an extreme angle, does anyone have pictures of what this is supposed to look like? The biggest problem, I already spent an hour on Google and came up empty. I will attach pic of the issue.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Think the bracket is wrong. The tab should be centered to fit in the top hole


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Picture from my El Camino which has disk brakes. Appears to be the same.


----------



## carnut76 (Apr 2, 2018)

O52 said:


> Think the bracket is wrong. The tab should be centered to fit in the top hole
> 
> View attachment 146020
> 
> ...


----------



## carnut76 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks, I just Bought one of them brackets too, both came from Inline tube, the brake hose seems loose in it like the bracket isn't thick enough for the retainer to hold it tight, maybe I need a different hose too, I sent Inline tube a message with pictures three weeks ago and I am still waiting for a reply.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Don't hold your breath...


----------

